# Авиация > Матчасть >  Отличие Су-25СМ от Су-25

## [RUS] MK

Знающие люди-подскажите! Чем же все-таки отличается модернизированная версия грача? А то в интернете никаких четких определений по этому поводу нет. Каковы основные характеристики по сравнению со старым Су-25? Какие изменения в ИУП кабины? Что с вооружением? Может у кого даже фото есть. Буду очень признателен.

----------


## AndyK

Фотообход Су-25СМ 
http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/gelendzik2.../10_su2501.htm
Передача первой 6-ки Буденновску
http://www.missiles.ru/foto_Su-25SM_Kubinka.htm
По поводу оборудования читаем в статье по ссылке
http://www.zshare.net/download/508263145978f5/

----------


## [RUS] MK

Вот уж спасибо! Поглядим... :Rolleyes:

----------


## AC

> Передача первой 6-ки Буденновску
> http://www.missiles.ru/foto_Su-25SM_Kubinka.htm


Только передавали их все-таки Липецку, а не Буденновску:
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=19955
И первый из них перелетел в Липецк, по всей видимости, только в апреле 2007 г.:
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2007/04/20/su25/
А 17 июля 2007 г. в Липецке на Су-25СМ летал главком Зелин:
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=26789
О сути модернизации Су-25 --> Су-25СМ на 121 арз см. также здесь:
http://www.redstar.ru/2007/01/17_01/2_02.html

----------


## AndyK

> Только передавали их все-таки Липецку, а не Буденновску


Эту 6-ку самолетов передали в Буденновск, информация из достоверных источников.
Сейчас все самолеты, ушедшие(уходящие) в Кубинку на ремонт дорабатывются до Су-25СМ с передачей Буденновску.

----------


## F74

Получается, Буденновск получил Су-25СМ без переучивания в Липецке?

----------


## AC

> Эту 6-ку самолетов передали в Буденновск, информация из достоверных источников...


*Т. е. главком тогда (в декабре 2006-го) трендел как всегда, по установившейся традиции?*
"...Главком проинформировал, что шесть Су-25СМ будут переданы в Липецкий центр подготовки и переучивания летного состава ВВС. После этого самолеты поступят в полк постоянной готовности в Буденновске...".
http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=34723&cid=44

----------


## [RUS] MK

А в Липецке кто-нить бывает? Как там обстоят дела с Су-34? Один летает или уже 8?

----------


## AC

> А в Липецке кто-нить бывает? Как там обстоят дела с Су-34? Один летает или уже 8?


Откуда "уже 8" то возьмутся?  :Smile:

----------


## F74

> А в Липецке кто-нить бывает? Как там обстоят дела с Су-34? Один летает или уже 8?


Один. В полунеисправном состоянии.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Откуда "уже 8" то возьмутся?


В декабре 2006 передали 2, а судя по той же прессе в 2007 обещали сделать 6, а с 2008 уже по 10 в год. Вот я так и подумал, что уже 8, т. к. год-то уже кончается...

----------


## Chizh

А у нас снова декабрь приближается. Перед новым годом руководство любит отчеты.
Наверно скоро что-нибудь покажут, если будет что показать.

----------


## F74

:Biggrin:  Полк на Су-24М2 на Дальнем Востоке перевооружат

----------


## AC

> Полк на Су-24М2 на Дальнем Востоке перевооружат


Речь пока идет о передаче только первых 6 самолетов для этого полка.

----------


## F74

> Речь пока идет о передаче только первых 6 самолетов для этого полка.


Пока 11 машин зависли в НАПО  :Cool:

----------


## AC

> Пока 11 машин зависли в НАПО


В НАПО их может быть сколько угодно, а 11 А ВВС и ПВО до конца этого года должна получить первые 6:
http://www.knews.ru/allnews/906821/

----------


## F74

Самый прикол в том, что в Липецке учили их на одну комплектацию М2, а с завода машины пойдут в другой  :Eek: 
ИМХО, получат их где-нибудь в конце декабря и втихую к забору поставят.

----------


## AC

> Самый прикол в том, что в Липецке учили их на одну комплектацию М2, а с завода машины пойдут в другой 
> ИМХО, получат их где-нибудь в конце декабря и втихую к забору поставят.


Хм-м.. Так Липецк же вроде бы получал Су-24М2 уже и в той "комплектации", которая "другая"...  :Confused:   :Smile:

----------


## F74

> Хм-м.. Так Липецк же вроде бы получал Су-24М2 уже и в той "комплектации", которая "другая"...


Нет. Новая (точнее, самая новая)- только в Ахтубе и Новосибе.  :Cool:  Хотя хрен редьки не слаще.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Нет. Новая (точнее, самая новая)- только в Ахтубе и Новосибе.  Хотя хрен редьки не слаще.


Ой, а можно и об этом поконкретней? :Smile:  В чем отличие Су-24М от М2? А фотки... :Biggrin:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## AC

> ...А фотки...


Как раз один из ахтубинских М2 был в этом году на МАКСе -- борт "54 красный":
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1292031/L/

----------


## F74

> Как раз один из ахтубинских М2 был в этом году на МАКСе -- борт "54 красный":
> http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1292031/L/


Вот 54 "красный" - как раз из Липецка (даже видел техников, которые с ним прилетели). Внешне отличить М от М2 практически невозможно- сейчас модернизация проводится по прицельно-навигационному комплексу. Отличия заметны в кабине- ИЛС вместо ППВ и ЖК индикаторы вместо телевизионных трубок, и при открытых люках- заменена БЦВМ и инерциальная система.

Новый М2- это 39 "белый" из Ахтубы- был на МАКС-2005. (Хотя может был 38-белый- не помню)

----------


## AC

> Вот 54 "красный" - как раз из Липецка (даже видел техников, которые с ним прилетели)...


Хм-м, опять же...  :Smile: 
А мне попадались фото "54-ки" именно в Ахтубе...  :Confused: 




> Новый М2- это 39 "белый" из Ахтубы- был на МАКС-2005. (Хотя может был 38-белый- не помню)


На МАКС-2005 был "38 белый":
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1205775/L/

А еще в сентябре 2006 г. в Липецке как "М2" презентовали иностранцам борт "11 белый":
http://www.jetphotos.net/viewphoto.p...5830063&nseq=5
http://www.jetphotos.net/viewphoto.p...819973&nseq=13
http://www.jetphotos.net/viewphoto.p...819945&nseq=15
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1165749/L/

----------


## F74

38 и 39 "белые" - самолеты ОКБ им Сухого (Ахтубинск). 5Х самолеты в Ахтубе, насколько я знаю- из авиаполка (т.е ВВС). 

11 "белый" в Липецке- скорее всего, сразу с завода или пригоняли на показ техники. Су-24М в Липецке были 4Х- 40, 41, 42, и т.д. 5Х- МР и МП.

Сейчас 11 в Липецке нет, возможно, стал 48 или 49.  54 с МАКС - Су-24М2 из Липецка точно.

----------


## AC

> 38 и 39 "белые" - самолеты ОКБ им Сухого (Ахтубинск). 5Х самолеты в Ахтубе, насколько я знаю - из авиаполка (т.е ВВС). 
> 11 "белый" в Липецке - скорее всего, сразу с завода или пригоняли на показ техники. Су-24М в Липецке были 4Х - 40, 41, 42, и т.д. 5Х- МР и МП.
> Сейчас 11 в Липецке нет, возможно, стал 48 или 49.  54 с МАКС - Су-24М2 из Липецка точно.


Да-а-а... Как круто все с ними заверчено...  :Biggrin:

----------


## [RUS] MK

А фотка кабины у кого-нить есть? Я тогда свою модельку переделаю :Rolleyes: -тем более, что внешних отличий нет.

----------


## F74

> А фотка кабины у кого-нить есть? Я тогда свою модельку переделаю-тем более, что внешних отличий нет.


Добавь второе стекло на ИЛС. Индикаторы все равно не светятся  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> А фотка кабины у кого-нить есть? Я тогда свою модельку переделаю  - тем более, что внешних отличий нет.


См. здесь:
http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/sho...70&postcount=7

----------


## [RUS] MK

> См. здесь:
> http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/sho...70&postcount=7


Я вообще-то про Су-24М2 говорил, но и за эту фотку тоже спасибо! :Smile:

----------


## andrew_78

> Вот 54 "красный" - как раз из Липецка


Это машина 929 ГЛИЦ. Ранее шпротавский борт.

----------


## F74

> Это машина 929 ГЛИЦ. Ранее шпротавский борт.


Борт сейчас липецкий, пришел с АРЗ весной этого года, номер наносили в ЦБП.

----------


## andrew_78

> Борт сейчас липецкий, пришел с АРЗ весной этого года, номер наносили в ЦБП.


Позволю себе усомниться. Во всяком случае пока не увижу фото, свидетельствующее об обратном (т.е. к приписке ЦБП).

P.S. Все борта в этой группе в линейке на МАКСе (август 2007) прилетели с Владимировки.

----------


## AC

> P.S. Все борта в этой группе в линейке на МАКСе (август 2007) прилетели с Владимировки.


Имеются в виду Су-25СМ и Су-25УБМ?

----------


## andrew_78

> Имеются в виду Су-25СМ и Су-25УБМ?


А также Су-27СМ и Су-34.

----------


## AC

> А также Су-27СМ и Су-34.


Хм-м-м... И Су-27СМ "06 красный" тоже с Ахтубы?
Так это...
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1264760/L/
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1303201/L/
...и это:
http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/lipetsk200...lipetsk2006176
http://www.missiles.ru/_foto/4CBPiPLS-2007/IMG_3471.jpg
http://www.missiles.ru/_foto/4CBPiPLS-2007/IMG_3489.jpg
http://www.missiles.ru/_foto/Lipetsk-2005/02_63.jpg
http://mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/.../day_02_63.jpg
...разные машины?
Липецкие фото взяты отсюда:
http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/lipetsk200...tsk2006_01.htm
http://www.missiles.ru/foto_4CBPiPLS-2007.htm
http://www.missiles.ru/foto_Lipetsk-2005.htm
http://mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/...005_day02.html

----------


## F74

> А также Су-27СМ и Су-34.


НА МАКС-2007 были- Су-34- ахтубинский. Су-24М2, Су-25СМ и Су-27СМ- из Липецка. Фото у меня нет, желания доказывать истину с пеной у рта- тоже. Кто хочет, может поверить на слово.

----------


## AndyK

Представленный на нонешнем МАКС-е Су-25СМ №87 есть перекрашенный и перенумерованный первый СМ борт 33.

----------


## andrew_78

> Хм-м-м... И Су-27СМ "06 красный" тоже с Ахтубы?
> Так это... и это: ...разные машины?


Честно говоря не знаю. Хотя если машина только-только (в конце 2003 года) доработана в СМ, зачем ее еще раз снова красить на заводе? Так что думаю - разные.

----------


## andrew_78

> ...желания доказывать истину с пеной у рта- тоже.


Так этого никто и не требует :)

----------


## andrew_78

> Представленный на нонешнем МАКС-е Су-25СМ №87 есть перекрашенный и перенумерованный первый СМ борт 33.


Во. Точно. И ранее и сейчас в составе ГЛИЦ.

----------


## [RUS] MK

А никто не в курсе сколько вообще самолетов планируют модернизировать?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Полк на Су-24М2 на Дальнем Востоке перевооружат


Вот ссылка по этой теме: http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=48837&cid=25

"В ближайшие дни в рамках выполнения гособоронзаказа еще четыре модернизированных Су-24М2 направятся из НАПО к месту базирования на Дальнем Востоке."

"Сегодня здесь выпускаются истребители-бомбардировщики Су-34..."

"...участвует в программе холдинга "Сухой" по созданию истребителей пятого поколения."

1) Где ж они для такого количества место-то найдут? :Biggrin:  Вот тут про это: http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=48853&cid=25

2) Прям выпускают? :Eek:  Логично предположить тогда, что в декабре еще что-нибудь передадут. Будем ждать...

3) Очень хотелось бы, чтобы они его не только создали, но и закупили. Очень хочется :Rolleyes:  Вот тут про сроки: http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/we.../91128740.html

----------


## F74

В "застойные" советские годы НАПО (тогда, ЕМНИП, авиазавод имени Чкалова) клепал по 10 Су-24М в месяц, т.е. 120(дивизию) в год. По состоянию на 2003 там фактически осталось только опытное производство. Так что о армадах Су-34 можно забыть лет на... Оборудование можно, в конце концов, купить за бугром, как в свое время сделали при Сталине, но невозможно там же купить людей. Самое интересное, что все говорят о том, что нужно привлекать молодых специалистов, но дальше разговоров дело не идет. Можно обещать "квартиру в доме, который строит наше предприятие", но жить-то нужно сегодня. Можно обещать достойную зарплату потом, когда полетит очередной "Дрим-джет", но ведь кушать хочется почему-то сегодня. Чудес не бывает, рабочего можно выучить за год-два, инженеру уже нужно 4-5, а главному инженеру завода и 10 может не хватить. При этом придется платить за их неизбежные ошибки, отсеивать тех, кто не справился. В конце концов, нужно платить тому, кто учит. Советскую систему высшего образования мы дружно про...ли, теперь желаем взрастить новую, на основе ЕГЭ и западного опыта. 

Хочется еще много сказать, но по клавиатуре стучать лениво. ИМХО, когда уйдут кадры, воспитанные при СССР, авиационной, космической и прочим высокотехнологической промышленности, а также армии настанет полный кирдык.

----------


## airwolf

> 3) Очень хотелось бы, чтобы они его не только создали, но и закупили. Очень хочется Вот тут про сроки: http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/we.../91128740.html


К сожалению да!!! Но хорошо хоть взялись за дело то...........
Тока чувствую его придётся делить с Индусами опять-да и америкосы в плогиате нас обвинят-тема то очень Ф-22 напоминает!!!!  :Confused:

----------


## airwolf

К теме отличия-главное это новый окрас  :Wink:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> К сожалению да!!! Но хорошо хоть взялись за дело то...........
> Тока чувствую его придётся делить с Индусами опять-да и америкосы в плогиате нас обвинят-тема то очень Ф-22 напоминает!!!!


А Вы его видели??? :Eek:  :Confused:

----------


## Антон

> К теме отличия-главное это новый окрас


А вида сверху нет?

----------


## AC

> Честно говоря не знаю. Хотя если машина только-только (в конце 2003 года) доработана в СМ, зачем ее еще раз снова красить на заводе? Так что думаю - разные.


Да под МАКС могли и покрасить заново запросто, с них станется...  :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

Вот ссылка про характеристики Су-24М2  http://www.rian.ru/infografika/20071226/94208385.html

----------


## F74

> Вот ссылка про характеристики Су-24М2  http://www.rian.ru/infografika/20071226/94208385.html


Очень долго смеялся %)

Особенно над составом управляемого вооружения. Во-первых, с М2 сейчас нельзя пускать НИКАКИХ УАСП- испытания не проведены. Кроме того, исчезли все КАБ- и лазерные и телевизионные. Х-25МП никогда не применялись на Су-24М, а Х-28 вообще сняли с вооружения. 3 Х-31П нельзя повесить на Су-24М- под фюзеляж вешается контейнер с "Фантасмагорией". Насколько я знаю, интеграцией Р-73 в комплекс вообще никто не занимался.

----------


## [RUS] MK

Что ж за чудо-самолет тогда получили ВВС? :Confused:  :Smile:

----------


## F74

Подходили к нашему стенду на МАКС-2007 разработчики этого чудо-самолета из НИИРЭК. Сказали, что у них и бомбометание с маневра есть, и матрица высот рельефа для бомбометания в горах, и КЭНС есть (вернее, будет ... скоро). И карта у них на ЖКИ и цветная.  :Biggrin:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Подходили к нашему стенду на МАКС-2007 разработчики этого чудо-самолета из НИИРЭК. Сказали, что у них и бомбометание с маневра есть, и матрица высот рельефа для бомбометания в горах, и КЭНС есть (вернее, будет ... скоро). И карта у них на ЖКИ и цветная.


К нашеу это к какому? И сколько там этих ЖКИ-то в итоге? А фоток нет?

----------


## F74

К стенду ЗАО "Гефест и Т" совместно с 4ЦБП и ПЛС. ЖКИ на М2 два- у локатора и телевизионной станции. Вроде, есть еще пульт ввода данных.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> К стенду ЗАО "Гефест и Т" совместно с 4ЦБП и ПЛС. ЖКИ на М2 два- у локатора и телевизионной станции. Вроде, есть еще пульт ввода данных.


Негусто... Прям не модернизация, а макияж какой-то... :Frown:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Сборка новейших фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34 поставлена на поток


http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20.../95800552.html

Ура, товарищи!

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Модернизированный учебный Су-25 совершил первый полет*

Опытный учебно-боевой штурмовик Су-25УБМ производства Улан-Удэнского авиационного завода 6 декабря совершил первый испытательный полет в подмосковной Кубинке, сообщила пресс-служба предприятия. Полет самолета с модернизированным бортовым оборудованием продолжался 35 минут и дал старт начальному этапу летных испытаний.

Штурмовик Су-25УБМ позволит реализовать весь комплекс нововведений, которые имеет принятый на вооружение одноместный штурмовик Су-25СМ, и тем самым обеспечит подготовку летного состава российских ВВС по всему спектру возможностей боевого самолета. Успешное завершение государственных испытаний модернизированного учебно-боевого самолета позволит Министерству обороны России поставить его на вооружение, как в качестве полноценной боевой единицы, так и в качестве учебно-тренировочного для обучения пилотов Су-25СМ.

До конца года первый опытный самолет Су-25УБМ должен быть передан для проведения государственных совместных испытаний, которые планируется завершить в 2009-м. В следующем году к нему также присоединится вторая машина.

В настоящее время Минобороны России изучает возможность закупки партии таких самолетов. Кроме этого, ряд зарубежных стран выразили заинтересованность в приобретении Су-25УБМ. 

http://lenta.ru/news/2008/12/11/suhoi/

----------


## AC

> Ой, а можно и об этом поконкретней? В чем отличие Су-24М от М2?...


*Поставка комплектующих изделий для модернизации самолетов Су-24М2*

Регион Москва 
Дата публикации 14 октября 2008 
Общая цена контракта 19882.439 тыс. руб. 
Подача конкурсных заявок: 
    дата начала 
    дата и время окончания  
14 октября 2008 
14 ноября 2008, в 11:00  

Наименование лота
Бортовая графическая вычислительная машина БГВМ К-024Б с СПО 
Начальная/максимальная цена контракта, тыс. руб -- 17227.459 

Наименование лота
Регистратор универсальный бортовой с ФЛЭШ-памятью КНПС.467.331.004-24 Ц163-ФП/2СП024 
Начальная/максимальная цена контракта, тыс. руб -- 2059.562 

Наименование лота
Линия передачи информации мультиплексного канала информационного обмена ЛПИ МКИО 
Начальная/максимальная цена контракта, тыс. руб -- 595.418 

http://www.i-tenders.ru/index.php?tendershow=543417

----------


## AndyK

Кабина СМ-а №87, кажись еще не проскакивало фото его прицела с ИЛС. В кабине какой-то Костик  :Smile: , свиснуто с foto.mail.ru.

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

У меня вдруг возник вопрос: Зачем штурмовику РЛС, да ещё и такая же как на истребителе? ИМХО Грачу лучше бы парочку МФД поставили, GPS, возможность подвески контейнеров с прицелами (типа КАПК "Шквал") и "вихри". Т. е. с минимальными доработками довести до стандарта Т.

----------


## AC

> У меня вдруг возник вопрос: Зачем штурмовику РЛС, да ещё и такая же как на истребителе? ИМХО Грачу лучше бы парочку МФД поставили, GPS, возможность подвески контейнеров с прицелами (типа КАПК "Шквал") и "вихри". Т. е. с минимальными доработками довести до стандарта Т.


Дык а у штурмовика "Грача" и нет РЛС... (???)

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> Дык а у штурмовика "Грача" и нет РЛС... (???)


Су-25СМ отличается от Су-25ТМ наличием бортовой РЛС не в подвесном контейнере, а встроенной, в носовой части фюзеляжа. 
Модернизированные машины должны иметь комплекс бортового оборудования "Пантера" с высокопроизводительной БЦВМ, *радиолокационный прицельный комплекс РЛПК-25СМ на базе РЛС "Копье"* и комплекс средств РЭБ.

----------


## muk33

> Су-25СМ отличается от Су-25ТМ наличием бортовой РЛС не в подвесном контейнере, а встроенной, в носовой части фюзеляжа. 
> Модернизированные машины должны иметь комплекс бортового оборудования "Пантера" с высокопроизводительной БЦВМ, *радиолокационный прицельный комплекс РЛПК-25СМ на базе РЛС "Копье"* и комплекс средств РЭБ.


Это с какой "википедии" вы это надергали???

----------


## AndyK

> Су-25СМ отличается от Су-25ТМ наличием бортовой РЛС не в подвесном контейнере, а встроенной, в носовой части фюзеляжа. 
> Модернизированные машины должны иметь комплекс бортового оборудования "Пантера" с высокопроизводительной БЦВМ, *радиолокационный прицельный комплекс РЛПК-25СМ на базе РЛС "Копье"* и комплекс средств РЭБ.


Это было в проекте. В реале на СМ его нет.

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> Это было в проекте. В реале на СМ его нет.


Ну слава богу... Стоп. Тогда в чём прикол? Отремонтировать старые самолеты за бешеные бабки и втюрить их минобороны?

----------


## AndyK

Прикол в том что, это не просто ремонт, а ремонт + модернизация, что собстенно и отражено в наименовании. Су-25СМ - "строевой модернизированный". По вашему если РЛС не впендюрили, так и модерзнизации никакой нет? Планер самолета и силовая установка остались без изменений, модернизации подверглась авионика. "Радар" был нужен Су-25 как зайцу стоп-сигнал. Ему не хватало новой навигации, ИЛС, МФД, средств РЭБ и др. оборудования, которое он в итоге и получил. Т.е. модернизацией Су-25 не было целью довести с-т до уровня Су-25Т(ТМ). По поводу "старых" с-тов (новых у нас нет). В Су-25СМ переделывают с-ты 10-ой серии, а это не раньше 87 г. выпуска, у которых есть еще резерв по ресурсу планера.

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

Модернизировали? Хорошо! Но повысились ли боевые возможности?
ИЛС штука хорошая хотя "Грачи" и с АСП неплохо воевали... 
Много писали о том что повысились возможности применения высокоточного оружия... И как вы себе представляете наведение высокоточной ракеты через ИЛС. 
МФД на котором отображается только навигация это GPS, по моему на МФД должна отражаться информация необходимая в данный момент (маршрут в полете, готовность систем при запуске, целеуказание в момент применения оружия и т.д.)
Я тоже считаю что РЛС для такого самолёта явно лишний девайс.
Про РЭБ молчу - штука нужная!

----------


## muk33

> Модернизировали? Хорошо! Но повысились ли боевые возможности?
> 
> МФД на котором отображается только навигация это GPS....


Неее-е старшина, навигация это вещь основная при работе по земле. Недаром все бомберы имели навигацию на порядок точнее истребителей. Навигация - это "навигационное бомбометание", по известным координатам с большой точностью, это точное измерение высоты (по СНС), что в горных условиях на порядок точнее "прыгающего" РВ, не говоря уже о барометрическом ВД. Это "уход" от глючащего в небольшом крене ДИСС. А ИЛС имеет на два порядка большее поле зрения, чем АСП. РЛС по земле вещь неплохая, но к ней желателен второй член экипажа, что опыт применения Су-30 (не того, который в Липецке) и показал. а что касается "маршрута в полете и т.п", так это все там есть...

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

Бомбометание по спутниковому наведению - это хорошо! Но если только система обеспечивает хорошую точность. Пример: Во время августовской войны наши решили применить GPS, а амеры просто сетку на 300 метров передвинули и привет... Хотя это уже частности. 
Пилотировать в СМУ при помощи GPS куда проще, а с РЛС можно было бы и на малых с огибанием рельефа. 
РЛС в принципе можно было бы и одному осилить если бы она автоматически распознавала радиоконтрастные цели и выдавала их метки на ИЛС, поиск и прицеливание я думаю очень упростилось... бы. 
Что-то я замечтался... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

Кстати все заметили что у СМ на два пилона меньше.

----------


## AndyK

> Кстати все заметили что у СМ на два пилона меньше.


И обсуждали уже

----------


## Chizh

> Бомбометание по спутниковому наведению - это хорошо! Но если только система обеспечивает хорошую точность. Пример: Во время августовской войны наши решили применить GPS, а амеры просто сетку на 300 метров передвинули и привет...


Интересно, откуда у этой легенды ноги растут?

Если пользоваться бытовыми устройствами, то там и без всякого внешнего влияния в горах начнутся глюки.

----------


## Chizh

> Очень долго смеялся %)
> 
> Особенно над составом управляемого вооружения. Во-первых, с М2 сейчас нельзя пускать НИКАКИХ УАСП- испытания не проведены. Кроме того, исчезли все КАБ- и лазерные и телевизионные. Х-25МП никогда не применялись на Су-24М, а Х-28 вообще сняли с вооружения. 3 Х-31П нельзя повесить на Су-24М- под фюзеляж вешается контейнер с "Фантасмагорией". Насколько я знаю, интеграцией Р-73 в комплекс вообще никто не занимался.


Интересно.
С тех пор в части вооружения Су-24М2 что-то изменилось?

----------


## muk33

> Интересно.
> С тех пор в части вооружения Су-24М2 что-то изменилось?


Это все наветы конкурирующей фирмы.

----------


## muk33

> Бомбометание по спутниковому наведению - это хорошо! Но если только система обеспечивает хорошую точность. Пример: Во время августовской войны наши решили применить GPS, а амеры просто сетку на 300 метров передвинули и привет... Хотя это уже частности. 
> Пилотировать в СМУ при помощи GPS куда проще, а с РЛС можно было бы и на малых с огибанием рельефа. 
> РЛС в принципе можно было бы и одному осилить если бы она автоматически распознавала радиоконтрастные цели и выдавала их метки на ИЛС, поиск и прицеливание я думаю очень упростилось... бы. 
> Что-то я замечтался...


СНС может работать и без GPS. А по второй части сообщения  - это уже другой тип самолета. Насчет "автоматически" - в принципе на поздних 27-х (30-х), при известных координатах цели  почти так и происходит. Только доприцеливание все равно требуется. И, соответственно, лучше, чтоб это делал штурман. И у "амеров" ударными ночью и в СМУ в основном работают F-15E и F-18F, двухместные.

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

Согласен 
Только в моём понимании штурмовик - это ударный самолёт который работает непосредственно над полем боя в интересах сухопутных войск. Современный бой подразумевает нанесение противнику большого урона малыми средствами. 
Какой-то анахронизм получается когда Су-25СМ должны для гарантированного поражения войск противника подходить на Н_без_ иработать прямо над установками ПВО малой и средней дальности используя только пассивную оборону.
Но опять же это моё мнение...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это все наветы конкурирующей фирмы.


А какая фирма у СУ конкурирующая?

----------


## muk33

> К стенду ЗАО "Гефест и Т" совместно с 4ЦБП и ПЛС....


Вот эта...Или эти...

----------


## Igor_k

Хорошо,РЛС для штурмовика -ненужная роскошь,но хоть какую-то оптронику надо бы впихнуть.Сухопутные войска и ночью воюют.
muk33
если не сложно,загляните,пожалуйст  а,на ветку о Миг-23.

----------


## Вован22

Cу-25СМ это дешевый вид модернизации самолета.
Вообще ему много что надо модернизировать.
- снизить тепловую заметность двигателя.
-"низкотемпературные" ловушки нужны.
- герметичная кабина с высотностью до 8 км.
- ИНС более точная, 
- СВС другая более современная.
- приемник предупреждения о лазерном излучении.
- защита глаз летчика от лазерного излучения.
- Более современный ДУАС.
Обеспечить бомбометание с маневра -вираж с Nу=5
- номенклатура управляемого оружия расширена должна быть.
и так далее
Хорошая вещь как правило дешевой не бывает.

----------


## AC

> ...- герметичная кабина с высотностью до 8 км...


А зачем ему это?

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> Хорошая вещь как правило дешевой не бывает.


А у нас думают, что всё дешёвое лучше некуда... Кроме мерседесов...

----------


## muk33

> Cу-25СМ это дешевый вид модернизации самолета.
> 
> - герметичная кабина с высотностью до 8 км.


Во как! На 1 (один) километр больше нынешней. А почему не 8.5? Какое обоснование?

----------


## Redav

> Но если только система обеспечивает хорошую точность.


А какая точность бомбометания у Су-25СМ сейчас?




> Пример: Во время августовской войны наши решили применить GPS, а амеры просто сетку на 300 метров передвинули и привет...


Порадуйте ссылкой на источник.
Заверения о дюже секретном военном друге НЕ предлагать. :Smile: 




> Пилотировать в СМУ при помощи GPS куда проще, ...


Это каким сфероконём GPS связана с *пилотированием*? :Eek: 




> ...а с РЛС можно было бы и на малых с огибанием рельефа.


до первой высоковольтки?

----------


## Redav

> Только в моём понимании штурмовик - это ударный самолёт который работает непосредственно над полем боя в интересах сухопутных войск.


А в понимании военных, что такое самолет штурмовик?
У них тоже фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24 наносящий удар на передовой превращается в штурмовик?




> Какой-то анахронизм получается когда Су-25СМ должны для гарантированного поражения войск противника подходить на Н_без_ .


 :Eek:  может это просто НЕ научная фантосмагория?




> иработать прямо над установками ПВО малой и средней дальности используя только пассивную оборону.


группа подавления средств ПВО перед нанесением авиаудара и группа подавления средств ПВО выявленных при нанесении удара это nоже пассивная оборона?

----------


## Redav

> Хорошо,РЛС для штурмовика -ненужная роскошь,но хоть какую-то оптронику надо бы впихнуть.Сухопутные войска и ночью воюют.


А "грачи" ночью не воюют?

----------


## Redav

> ...
> - снизить тепловую заметность двигателя.
> - ИНС более точная, 
> - СВС другая более современная.
> - номенклатура управляемого оружия расширена должна быть


и мудорнизировать можно до опупения потому как по любому после ее выполнения можно смело заявлять, что надо

- снизить тепловую заметность двигателя.
- ИНС более точная, 
- СВС другая более современная
- номенклатура управляемого оружия расширена должна быть
 :Biggrin: 




> - приемник предупреждения о лазерном излучении.


нафига?




> - защита глаз летчика от лазерного излучения.


звездные войны рулез?

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> А какая точность бомбометания у Су-25СМ сейчас?


Судя по всему такая же как и у обычного Су-25





> Порадуйте ссылкой на источник.
> Заверения о дюже секретном военном друге НЕ предлагать.


Да он мне и не друг. 




> Это каким сфероконём GPS связана с *пилотированием*?


Пробовали в облаках летать?





> до первой высоковольтки?


Ну если только это вражеская высоковольтка с технологией стэлс.




> А в понимании военных, что такое самолет штурмовик?
> У них тоже фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24 наносящий удар на передовой превращается в штурмовик?


Я имею в виду самолёт который постоянно находиться над линией боевого соприкосновения и работает по командам с земли в интересах СВ. Мне кажется знающие люди меня поняли.




> группа подавления средств ПВО перед нанесением авиаудара и группа подавления средств ПВО выявленных при нанесении удара это nоже пассивная оборона?


А Вы думаете в войсках противника одни идиоты служат? Если есть возможность поразить цель с пяти километров зачем лезть на рожон?

----------


## Вован22

Обоснования следующие:.
Опыт боевого применения авиации в Афганистане, скурпулезно изучался, делались выводы и рекомендации по совершенствованию техники. Институт авиационной медицины, принимал  активное участие. Мне удалось побывать на лекциях Пономаренко. На одной из них он приводил графики по частоте полетов для ША в зависимости от высоты. Подовляющее количество полетов выполнено на высотах до 8 км. Летатли и выше, но частота полетов была незначительной. И графики боевых повреждений, в том числе кислородного оборудования в зависимости от условий боевого применения. Все укладывалось в диапазон до 8 км.
Со слов Пономаренко на одном из совещаний с представителями КБ Сухого, Бабак и другие согласились с аргументацией представителей института.

Да и на Су-25 кабина вообще, на сколько мне память не изменяет, не герметизированная

----------


## Вован22

Для Redav.

Мы сейчас ведем разговор о конкретном типе, а не пространно рассуждаем вообщем.
Хотя на протяжении жизненного цикла, а это 25-30 и более лет, самолет должен проходить поэтапную модернизацию. В целях совершенствования его как боевого комплекса. Бывает так, что на последовательных модификациях добиваются выполнения требований военных, которые по каким то причинам при запуске в серию выполнены не были.

Что касается снижения теплового излучения двигателя. Это требование исходило от военных и появилось в ходе применения самолета в Афгане. 
Поэтому и появился двигатель Р-195Ш.
ИНС, СВС, ДУАС более современные необходимы, так как это увеличение точности попадания в цель. преводящее к сокращению расхода БП и нарядов на цель, и уменьшение потерь и затрат.

А "низкотемпературные" ловушки вообще жизненно необходимы.

----------


## Chizh

> А "низкотемпературные" ловушки вообще жизненно необходимы.


А что такое низкотемпературные ловушки и какие у них преимущества?

----------


## Redav

> Судя по всему такая же как и у обычного Су-25


 :Biggrin: Не работают инетпоисковики?




> Да он мне и не друг.


Понятно. ОБС в мусорную корзину.




> Пробовали в облаках летать?


Это предложение "померяться пиписьками" или поняли где допустили ляп в своем утверждении?
_Пилотировать в СМУ при помощи GPS куда проще, ..._ (с)




> Ну если только это вражеская высоковольтка с технологией стэлс.


Закажите венки и в добрый путь... на поиск проводов.




> Я имею в виду самолёт который постоянно находиться над линией боевого соприкосновения и работает по командам с земли в интересах СВ. Мне кажется знающие люди меня поняли.


Без сомнения они поняли, что помимо незнания открытой инфы о Су-25СМ у вас отсутствуют специализированные знания военного летчика.




> А Вы думаете в войсках противника одни идиоты служат? Если есть возможность поразить цель с пяти километров зачем лезть на рожон?


Это вы о чем?  :Eek: 
Вы хотели не пассивную оборону. Пример-подсказку получили. 
Изучайте тактику. 
_Да прибудет с тобой сила._ (с)

----------


## muk33

> Обоснования следующие:.
>  Подовляющее количество полетов выполнено на высотах до 8 км. Летатли и выше, но частота полетов была незначительной. И графики боевых повреждений, в том числе кислородного оборудования в зависимости от условий боевого применения. Все укладывалось в диапазон до 8 км.
> Со слов Пономаренко на одном из совещаний с представителями КБ Сухого, Бабак и другие согласились с аргументацией представителей института.
> 
> Да и на Су-25 кабина вообще, на сколько мне память не изменяет, не герметизированная


Вы не поняли. Надеюсь вы в в курсе, что хотя кабина Су-25 негерметичная, однако кислородная система и система наддува обеспечивают нормальную работу летчика на высотах до 7 км, что и записано в РЛЭ. А теперь подумайте, какой смысл городить герметичную кабину со всеми полагающимися "причиндалами", чтобы поднять максимальную высоту полета по СЖО на 1 километр? Тем более, что самолет спокойно летает до 11 км? А чтобы Владимир Петрович с кем то в чем-то согласился, не верю! Его любимая фраза "только через мой труп". Слышал сам, не с чьих-то слов, и, кстати, применительно к "25 сантиметров".

----------


## Igor_k

> А "грачи" ночью не воюют?


И какое у них для этого оборудование?

----------


## Redav

> И какое у них для этого оборудование?


Значит о боевом применении "грачей" ночью Вы не слышали, не знаете?

----------


## Chizh

> И какое у них для этого оборудование?


Ночные операции возможны, но с подсветом целей осветительными бомбами.

----------


## AndyK

> Ночные операции возможны, но с подсветом целей осветительными бомбами.


Точно так, ибо "Самолет Су-25 - одноместный бронированный дозвуковой штурмовик, предназначенный для непосредственной поддержки сухопутных войск на поле боя днем и *ночью* в простых и сложных метеоусловиях при *визуальной видимости* цели."

----------


## Redav

> ... Мне удалось побывать на лекциях Пономаренко. На одной из них он приводил графики по частоте полетов для ША в зависимости от высоты. Подовляющее количество полетов выполнено на высотах до 8 км. Летатли и выше, но частота полетов была незначительной. ...


Не стоит "притягивать за уши" Владимира Александровича. Он вменяемый человек и отличный спец. Не мог он где либо приводить "_графики по частоте полетов для ША в зависимости от высоты_". Потому что частота полетов ни как НЕ зависит от высоты полета.
Применительно к Афгану высота полета определялась другими факторами: активность боевых действий, рельефом местности, ПВО противника, временем полета до цели, приказами командования и т.д. и т.п..

На частоту полетов большее влияние оказывало количество целей; необходимый наряд сил и средств для подавления. уничтожения целей; количество боеготовой техники и боеприпасов; время подготовки к повторному вылету.
.



> Со слов Пономаренко на одном из совещаний с представителями КБ Сухого, Бабак и другие согласились с аргументацией представителей института.
> 
> Да и на Су-25 кабина вообще, на сколько мне память не изменяет, не герметизированная


Судя по Вашей завершающей фразе предложение Владимира Александровича было о чем-то другом, а не как не о герметизации кабины.

Военные медики весьма сильно "отметились" по вопросам питания и бытовых условий проживания летного состава. Высокое начальство "присело на копчик" когда узнало как и в каком объеме "выбивается ресурс" летного и инженерно-технического состава в Афганистане. Меры приняли безотлагательно, но не все и не везде было доведено до ума... и вина в этом не только на начальстве.

----------


## Вован22

Ну право господа, Вы меня удивляете?

Су-25Т КАБИНА ГЕРМЕТИЧНАЯ!!!!

Redav 

я НАВЕРНО ВСЕТАКИ ПОБОЛЬШЕ И ПОЛУЧШЕ ВАС ЗНАЮ, ТАК КАК ВСЕ ВИДЕЛ СВОИМИ ГЛАЗАМИ И СЛУШАЛ СВОИМИ УШАМИ И ОБЩАЛСЯ НЕОДНОКРАТНО С ПОНОМАРЕНКО НА ПРОТЯЖЕНИИ НЕСКОЛЬКИХ ЛЕТ.

----------


## Вован22

Для Chizh:
Низкотемпературные ловушки- у которых максимум излучения приходится в диапазон 5мкм.

----------


## muk33

> Ну право господа, Вы меня удивляете?
> 
> Су-25Т КАБИНА ГЕРМЕТИЧНАЯ!!!!
> 
> Redav 
> 
> я НАВЕРНО ВСЕТАКИ ПОБОЛЬШЕ И ПОЛУЧШЕ ВАС ЗНАЮ, ТАК КАК ВСЕ ВИДЕЛ СВОИМИ ГЛАЗАМИ И СЛУШАЛ СВОИМИ УШАМИ И ОБЩАЛСЯ НЕОДНОКРАТНО С ПОНОМАРЕНКО НА ПРОТЯЖЕНИИ НЕСКОЛЬКИХ ЛЕТ.


А мы вроде про 25Т и ТМ речь не вели (на них много что имеется): посмотрите тему ветки. .

----------


## Redav

> я НАВЕРНО ВСЕТАКИ ПОБОЛЬШЕ И ПОЛУЧШЕ ВАС ЗНАЮ, ТАК КАК ВСЕ ВИДЕЛ СВОИМИ ГЛАЗАМИ И СЛУШАЛ СВОИМИ УШАМИ ...


Вован22
1. Меня не интересует "меренье пиписьками" и "распальцовки" про "ух каких" знакомых, друзей и прочая...

2. Видели глазами, слушали ушами, тогда рассказывайте, объясняйте, поднимайте мой уровень знаний. ПЛИЗ

Значит имеем "_графики по частоте полетов для ША в зависимости от высоты_"

Давайте решение, хоть какую-то зависимость с погрешностью "плюс - минус трамвайная остановка".

Даю три задачи.
Высота полета 2 000 метров. Какая будет частота полетов?

Высота полета 5 000 метров. Какая будет частота полетов?

Высота полета 8 000 метров. Какая будет частота полетов?

Ответ: А что такое частота полетов? В военной авиации такого термина НЕТ.

Можно "пробить" по ША общее *количество*полетов выполненных за какой-то отрезок времени. 

Можно посчитать  на какой максимальной высоте сколько выполнено полетов. Обратите внимание *количество*, а не частота. 

При старании можно посчитать цифру по боевому напряжению, т.е. среднее значение по количеству боевых вылетов на летчика (пару,звено, эскадрилью, полк) за какой-то отрезок времени. 

Так график о чем был, по каким значениям он строился? Максимальная высота полета по какому давлению считалась? :Cool:

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

Я говорю именно про пилотрование а не про навигацию. Современные спутниковые системы на дисплее показывают местоположение, курс, высоту с-та на котором установлены. Используя эти данные можно пилотировать с-т. Мы КТС Як-18Т при видимости 0 сажали только с Гармином и высотомером. :Cool: (ну это так - развлечения)
БРЛС типа "Инициатива" может обнаруживать просеки в лесах по которым идут ЛЭП, а на открытой местности ЛЭП на индикаторе отображаются в виде пунктирной линии. Но там с какими-то оговорками это всё, сейчас не помню...
Подавлением ПВО в данном случае будут заниматься всё те же Су-25СМ.
Открытой инфы по Су-25СМ столько, что немного-сильно начинаешь сомневаться в её правдивости. Я думаю только для внесения ясности и высказывания своих мыслей по поводу мы тут и собрались.
Если у Вас есть источник на истину в высшей инстанции - пожалуйста! Лично я против не буду. :Wink:

----------


## Chizh

> Подавлением ПВО в данном случае будут заниматься всё те же Су-25СМ.


Подавлением серьезного ПВО у нас занимаются Су-24М, а также новые Су-34.
У Су-25СМ на вооружении нет ПРР.

----------


## Антон

> Подавлением серьезного ПВО у нас занимаются Су-24М, а также новые Су-34.
> У Су-25СМ на вооружении нет ПРР.


ИМХО "Теоретически" поставить ПРР на него возможно.Да и осень вроде будут испытания новых ракет В-П на нём.

----------


## Chizh

> Для Chizh:
> Низкотемпературные ловушки- у которых максимум излучения приходится в диапазон 5мкм.


Владимир, а какие преимущества эти ловушки дают по сравнению с классикой 2-3 мкм?

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> Подавлением серьезного ПВО у нас занимаются Су-24М, а также новые Су-34.
> У Су-25СМ на вооружении нет ПРР.


А если ПВО "не серьёзное" - ЗСУ, ПЗРК, ЗРК малой дальности. Су-25СМ для нанесения удара придётся входить в зону поражения этими средствами, а придавать каждой паре штурмовиков пару Су-24, по моему, слишком накладно. Не проще ли вооружить Су-25 комплексом Воздух-Поверхность дальностью действия 8-10км?

----------


## ZIGZAG

> А если ПВО "не серьёзное" - ЗСУ, ПЗРК, ЗРК малой дальности. Су-25СМ для нанесения удара придётся входить в зону поражения этими средствами, а придавать каждой паре штурмовиков пару Су-24, по моему, слишком накладно. Не проще ли вооружить Су-25 комплексом Воздух-Поверхность дальностью действия 8-10км?


Смотря какую цель преследуем:если надо уничтожить какой то объект,такую "не серьёзную" ПВО,не замечаем,а если нужно зачистить территорию для высадки с воздуха,то вертолеты в самый раз,при поддержки авиации конечно)).

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

А если надо оказать войскам поддержку в обороне или наступлении? Или атаковать рассредоточенные силы противника в оперативном тылу?
Допустим ЗРК в таком случае подавят Су-24, а как быть с замаскированными ЗУ, ПЗРК?

----------


## Chizh

> А если ПВО "не серьёзное" - ЗСУ, ПЗРК, ЗРК малой дальности. Су-25СМ для нанесения удара придётся входить в зону поражения этими средствами, а придавать каждой паре штурмовиков пару Су-24, по моему, слишком накладно. Не проще ли вооружить Су-25 комплексом Воздух-Поверхность дальностью действия 8-10км?


Осталось разработать такой комплекс.

Вообще-то малые ЗРК давятся обычным вооружением НАРами и бомбами. Конечно потери тоже при этом будут, все зависит от насыщенности поля боя этими ПЗРК.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> А если надо оказать войскам поддержку в обороне или наступлении? Или атаковать рассредоточенные силы противника в оперативном тылу?
> Допустим ЗРК в таком случае подавят Су-24, а как быть с замаскированными ЗУ, ПЗРК?


Все это может сделать штурмовик...кроме подавление расчетов ПЗРК,эту работу должны сделать вертолеты с пехотой:)

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Осталось разработать такой комплекс.
> 
> Вообще-то малые ЗРК давятся обычным вооружением НАРами и бомбами. Конечно потери тоже при этом будут, все зависит от насыщенности поля боя этими ПЗРК.


Глупость это, подавлять ЗРК НАРами и бомбами,посылать много миллионный самолет охотится за придурком со стотысячной трубой,времена ВОВ окончены,пора бы переместится в будущие.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вспомнилось: "Всякий мнит себя стратегом, видя бой со стороны."

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Вспомнилось: "Всякий мнит себя стратегом, видя бой со стороны."


а, я и есть стратег.

----------


## AndyK

> а, я и есть стратег.


Из ГШ МО РФ?  :Smile:  

Думаю, всем участникам дискуссии нелишним будет ознакомиться

http://target.ucoz.ru/publ/vyzhivaem...ch1/68-1-0-474

http://www.avialibrary.com/component...,173/Itemid,3/

ЗЫ. Ветка в оффтоп свалилась, вам не кажется, господа-товарищи?

----------


## FLOGGER

> а, я и есть стратег.


Я так и понял.

----------


## ZIGZAG

Да,что то мы явно отошли от темы,думаю что бы мы не нарушали правила можно было бы переименовать тему,например убрать слово "отличие" и "от".AndyK спасибо за ссылки,первая из ЗВО,признаюсь-очень уважаю этот журнал. :Smile:

----------


## Redav

> Я говорю именно про пилотрование а не про навигацию. Современные спутниковые системы на дисплее показывают местоположение, курс, высоту с-та на котором установлены.


Так вам посмотреть или зайти на посадку по приборам которые насовали на приборную доску какие-то "чудаки", да еще выполнявшие их тарировку, списывание девиации, радиодевиации, разрабатывающие распределение внимания....




> Используя эти данные можно пилотировать с-т.


Если используя, то конечно... а еще говорят курс можно определять по наручным механическим часам  :Cool: 




> Мы КТС Як-18Т при видимости 0 сажали только с Гармином и высотомером.(ну это так - развлечения)


_Безумству храбрых поем мы песню_ (с)
Так вот откуда растут ноги у "чудаков" когда они имея за спиной несколько десятков пассажиров "снижаются под глиссаду" или устраивают другие "развлечения" типа не столь давнего под Смоленском.  :Mad: 

Говорили мне знающие люди, что в ГВФ стало намного фуевей чем в "застойные годы", но что уже в училище за безбашенные "шуточки" копчик не массируют... такого и представить не мог. Видно графу "летайте самолетами Аэрофлота" надо вычеркнуть из своего списка транспортных средств.




> БРЛС типа "Инициатива" может обнаруживать просеки в лесах по которым идут ЛЭП, а на открытой местности ЛЭП на индикаторе отображаются в виде пунктирной линии. Но там с какими-то оговорками это всё, сейчас не помню...


Зачем вам какие-то оговорки, вы же на ПМВ в СМУ решили бороздить воздушные просторы... когда выскочите на просеку поперек ее, то и узнаете чего могут видеть нынешние БРЛС, а чего нет.




> Открытой инфы по Су-25СМ столько, что немного-сильно начинаешь сомневаться в её правдивости. ...


Это из разряда, что про училища гражданской авиации нынче столько информации, что сомневаюсь в их существовании и возможности подготовить квалифицированных специалистов в этих заведениях?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

> Вообще-то малые ЗРК давятся обычным вооружением НАРами и бомбами. ...


Осталось только заставить расчеты ПЗРК перед применением выкладывать полотнища с указанием когда, откуда и по какому ЛА будет производится пуск. :Biggrin:

----------


## Chizh

> Глупость это, подавлять ЗРК НАРами и бомбами,посылать много миллионный самолет охотится за придурком со стотысячной трубой,времена ВОВ окончены,пора бы переместится в будущие.


А штурмовики никто специально не посылает охотится за боцами с ПЗРК.
Их посылают выполнять задачу НАП или по известным целям, а ПЗРК и ЗА это неизбежное зло, потери от которых теоретически просто учитываются в наряде сил.

----------


## ZIGZAG

> А штурмовики никто специально не посылает охотится за боцами с ПЗРК.
> Их посылают выполнять задачу НАП или по известным целям, а ПЗРК и ЗА это неизбежное зло, потери от которых теоретически просто учитываются в наряде сил.


Тогда пардон Chizh!я вас не так понял,согласен с вами.

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

Нарисовался я тут такой крутой пацан и знаю больше всех и самый смелый, самый умный, самый сильный, самый... самый... скромный точно скромный! :Smile:  :Wink:  
Просто пишу-то, что думаю относительно того, что видел, слышал, читал, смотрел. Может этого не достаточно для объективного мнения, но лучше своё, чем неправильное... :Smile: 
А про наши училища Вы ещё мягко выразились. :Frown:

----------


## mandeb4848

У меня  несколько вопросов о Су-25СМ:

1_Что коммуникационного оборудования используется Су-25СМ?. Это одна из компаний:
www.prima.nnov.ru
www.polyot.atnn.ru/
www.gzas.ru

2_Я вижу, что "ИЛС" похожа, но не равные "ИЛС-31", который модель выглядит ILS а заменить ASP-17.

3_мое сомнение что я только вижу фото Су-25СМ с 4 опорами в каждом крыле, не 5 как в нормальное Су-25 (внешняя опора в каждом крыле в Су-25 была для Р-60 только). Внешняя опора в каждом крыле Су-25СМ была исключена или была доработана для Р-73?


Спасибо за Ваш ответ и извините меня плохо писать, но я Аргентинская и я использую автоматический переводчик
Спасибо за ваши ответы.

----------


## mandeb4848

> У меня  несколько вопросов о Су-25СМ:
> 
> 1_Что коммуникационного оборудования используется Су-25СМ?. Это одна из компаний:
> www.prima.nnov.ru
> www.polyot.atnn.ru/
> www.gzas.ru
> 
> Спасибо за Ваш ответ и извините меня плохо писать, но я Аргентинская и я использую автоматический переводчик
> Спасибо за ваши ответы.


в журнале взлета 2007 ( http://www.take-off.ru/2007/132), на странице 26 указано, что Су-25СM несет радио "Банкер 2."  Является ли это исправить?Кто является производителем радио?

спасибо

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

На статической экспозиции МАКСа напротив "грача" стояла табличка гласящая - Су-25СМ3. 
Хотели сказать что уже пора выяснять отличия между СМ и СМ3, или просто фикция дабы не сильно отличалось от соседнего информтабло с надписью Су-27СМ3?

----------


## Redav

> ...Хотели сказать что уже пора выяснять отличия между СМ и СМ3, или просто фикция дабы не сильно отличалось от соседнего информтабло с надписью Су-27СМ3?


Просвещайтесь http://forums.airbase.ru/2011/09/t60....html#p2548590

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

Хех, прикол. 
Спасибо за инфу, хотя решительно ничего не понял. 
Скорее всего какие то мелкие доработки вносят как другую серию, а серии потом свели в цифру за наименованием, так получается? :Confused:

----------


## A.F.

ИМХО, не стоит обращать на цифирьку на МАКСовской табличке. Мало ли чего "на заборе написано". Там же неподалеку и А-50У было на табличке, хотя стоял никакой не У.
В "Перечне образцов продукции военного назначения, разрешенных для     экспонирования и демонстрации в действии на Международном авиационно-космическом салоне "МАКС-2011" (приложение к Распоряжению президента N 556-рп от 16 августа 2011 года, см., например, тут: http://pravo.fso.gov.ru/laws/acts/64...510881087.html) самолет назван просто Су-25СМ. Правда и Су-27СМ(3) там назван "просто" Су-27СМ. А еще там есть и Су-30СМ, хотя последний при всем желании на статической стоянке ВВС показать тогда было еще нельзя :)

----------


## AndyK

> см., например, тут: http://pravo.fso.gov.ru/laws/acts/64...510881087.html) самолет назван просто Су-25СМ. Правда и Су-27СМ(3) там назван "просто" Су-27СМ.


Андрей, официальное наименование Су-25 второго и последующих этапов модернизации будет просто Су-25СМ без каких-либо префиксов Су-25СМ2,Су-25СМ3 и т.п.(кроме порядковых номеров  модернизированных изделий). Су-27СМ - аналогично.

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> (кроме порядковых номеров  модернизированных изделий)


Имеется в виду номер серии или заводское обозначение?

----------


## AndyK

> Имеется в виду номер серии или заводское обозначение?


Все модернизированные Су-25 имеют обозначение Су-25СМ-ХХ, где ХХ - порядковый номер модернизированного с-та с начала программы. Например, Су-25СМ-18 - 18-ый доработанный Су-25.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Все модернизированные Су-25 имеют обозначение Су-25СМ-ХХ, где ХХ - порядковый номер модернизированного с-та с начала программы. Например, Су-25СМ-18 - 18-ый доработанный Су-25.


Не могу понять, зачем это надо? Тогда, может и все самолеты так переименовать? Например, Су-27СМ-30. Звучит! Или МИГ-31БМ-5!

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> Все модернизированные Су-25 имеют обозначение Су-25СМ-ХХ, где ХХ - порядковый номер модернизированного с-та с начала программы. Например, Су-25СМ-18 - 18-ый доработанный Су-25.


То есть каждый ЛА, или всё таки серия?

----------


## slide

Да каждый ЛА.

Просто все эти наименования людей путать уже начинают.
Есть самолеты первого этапа модернизации СУ-25СМ, сейчас занимаются вторым и третьим этапами(хотя там очень тонкая грань :) ).
Так вот сами люди работающие над самолетами называют эти работы СМ2,СМ3.

Хотя официально самолет так и будет называться СУ-25СМ в итоге.

----------


## AndyK

> Например, Су-27СМ-30. Звучит! Или МИГ-31БМ-5!


За Су-27СМ точно не скажу, вполне возможно что и они все "номерные". По Миг-31 у нас есть на форуме компетентные люди, скажут.

----------


## muk33

> За Су-27СМ точно не скажу, вполне возможно что и они все "номерные". По Миг-31 у нас есть на форуме компетентные люди, скажут.


Не номерные. И БМ-ы тоже не номерные.

----------


## A.F.

Тогда остается вопрос, что имелось ввиду под цифрой 3 на МАКСовской табличке? Что показанный первый опытный экз. уже доработан в прототип 3-го этапа модернизации? Или просто что вот когда-то будут самолеты 3-го этапа, которые у промышленности называют Су-25СМ3 (но у военных то все равно Су-25СМ, а стоянка то была ВВСовская!). А пока вместо них покажем обычный СМ (все равно внешне почти не отличить)? Типа как "за" А-50У прилетел "обычный" А-50.
Су-27СМ3 то хоть и правда был СМ3, а не "обычный" СМ, правда правильно тройку вроде бы писать в скобочках (у сухих).

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

Короче работа на публику. Наверное чтоб не стыдно было так старьё показывать решили хоть как-то общественности глаза замылить. А вообще СМ от СМ3 хоть чем-то отличаются, кроме болтов для несуществующих отверстий?

----------


## slide

Да отличаются.

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> Да отличаются.


Спасибо за такой познавательный ответ... хотя, в принципе, это скорее всего не публичная информация. :Wink: 

Кстати к вопросу об отсутствии 5 пилона. На МАКС летел с товарищем из КБ, который в свою очередь поведал, что пилон снят специально для подвески контейнеров РЭБ. На стенде разработчиков таких систем узнал, что для подвески таких контейнеров необходимо снимать пилон, но это делается в течение получаса перед вылетом, если есть необходимость в таком приборе для выполнения задачи. 
Так вот вопрос: получается если на всех СМах пилон уже снят, значит без РЭБ они уже летать не будут?

----------


## AndyK

> Кстати к вопросу об отсутствии 5 пилона.


Точки подвески 1, 6 и 11 предназначены исключительно для подвески контейнеров с дополнительным оборудованием, поэтому с 1 и 11 т.п. ПД-62 сняты.




> Так вот вопрос: получается если на всех СМах пилон уже снят, значит без РЭБ они уже летать не будут?


Летают в строю с 2006 года и будут. Просто на крайних точках ничего висеть не будет  :Smile:

----------


## Старшина Уржумов А.В.

> Летают в строю с 2006 года и будут. Просто на крайних точках ничего висеть не будет


А пилон обратно поставить для увеличения полезной нагрузки уже невозможно? Или нет необходимости?

----------


## AndyK

> А пилон обратно поставить для увеличения полезной нагрузки уже невозможно? Или нет необходимости?


На крайних точках акромя Р-60 никакой другой полезной нагрузки не было предусмотрено. А Р-73 на СМ-ах вешаются на 2 и 10 точки на П-72 на БДЗ-25СМ-01 через переходные балки.

----------


## Антон

В сети появились видео применения УР В-З с Су-25СМ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPIY_3syH9s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqWb3...eature=related

----------


## AC

> Точки подвески 1, 6 и 11 предназначены исключительно для подвески контейнеров с дополнительным оборудованием, поэтому с 1 и 11 т.п. ПД-62 сняты.


Да вот тут же прописаны подробно все точки подвески:
http://zakupki.gov.ru/pgz/documentdo...entId=40242557

----------


## Алексей Коваль

В журнале "Авиапанорама" №5-2013 в статье о развитии и перспективах ГЛИЦ упомянут Су-25СМ-2 (видимо, 2-го этапа модернизации в работах 2013 г.).
А вот за 2011 г. — испытания Су-25СМ4 — что это?
Самолёт упомянут в списке образцов, рекомендованных "для принятия на вооружение, постановки на серийное производство и поставки инозаказчику".

http://aviapanorama.ru/wp-content/up...2013/10/04.pdf

----------


## timsz

Там довольно точно написаны обозначения. Тогда Су-25СМ-2 - это обозначение конкретного самолета, 19 красный 10219, который вроде как был эталоном СМ.



> В 2011 году <...> выполнена доработка самолета Су-25СМ-2 и самолет предъявлен на специальные летные испытания (СЛИ).


ЦАМТО / Новости / ОАО 

Не исключено, что речь идет именно о нем.

Про Су-25СМ4 в комментариях удалось найти, что это Су-25СМ с измененным программным обеспечением.



> На сегодняшний день вся разница в самолетах Су-25СМ и Су-25СМ4 только в измененном програмно-мат. обеспечении и доработке некоторых навигационных и боевых режимах.


США приостановили полеты истребителей F-35

----------

